# Fangs...you can eat in??



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> I'm curious. I've always wanted to do a vampire costume. This might be the year. However, I always hesitate because I hear of bad fangs that look horrible or fall off. I know there are good ones out there. But, are there any you can eat & drink in? I know I'll be getting my drink on and I don't want fangs standing in my way! Also, a vamps gotta eat! So, how does one do that w/ fangs on?
> 
> Anyone?


Eating is a no. They will come off in the food. Sometimes I would have a little nibble and chew in the back of my mouth and that was fine. But I recomend not to. You dont want to go look in the mirror and smile to see a missing fang that you swallowed. I drank with mine all the time. So you can do that but just know if it's anything that has color (dark soda, red wine, etc.) It can stain the color of the fangs. Not really bad but if you hold it up to a new pair you can see the color diffrence. I would go with getting scarecrow fangs. Thats what I use every year. You can get them at place like party city or spencers and Spirit. Hope that helps.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

GDfreak said:


> Eating is a no. They will come off in the food. Sometimes I would have a little nibble and chew in the back of my mouth and that was fine. But I recomend not to. You dont want to go look in the mirror and smile to see a missing fang that you swallowed. I drank with mine all the time. So you can do that but just know if it's anything that has color (dark soda, red wine, etc.) It can stain the color of the fangs. Not really bad but if you hold it up to a new pair you can see the color diffrence. I would go with getting scarecrow fangs. Thats what I use every year. You can get them at place like party city or spencers and Spirit. Hope that helps.



Ha!...I just imagined when I was reading this, a piece of candy corn stuck in the fang! Too funny!
Thanks for the info. I'll definitely check out the scarecrow fangs.


----------

